# Should I apply sulfate of potash before/after today's rain?



## turfnsurf (Apr 29, 2020)

I was intending on applying this today. I couldn't find any information about this by searching, but I wanted to see if I should proceed as planned, or just wait until tomorrow.

The forecast says chance of showers, showers, and thunderstorm. Not sure if you all use a particular site for precipitation, but I used weather.gov.


----------



## Powhatan (Dec 15, 2017)

I don't irrigate so I try to put down my fertilizer product the day of or day before a forecasted rain.

Use whatever weather service you normally use, none of them are going to be 100% accurate a 100% of the time, especially when summertime daily afternoon isolated thunderstorms are forecasted.


----------



## uts (Jul 8, 2019)

SOP has a low burn potential. I have irrigation but even then try to time my application of any granular app with rain. There isnt anything like it. The slopes are the only place that I worry sometimes if it says it's going to be torrential rain but otherwise all good.


----------



## turfnsurf (Apr 29, 2020)

uts said:


> SOP has a low burn potential. I have irrigation but even then try to time my application of any granular app with rain. There isnt anything like it. The slopes are the only place that I worry sometimes if it says it's going to be torrential rain but otherwise all good.


It was a light rain, which would have worked perfect. Fortunately I at least applied my humic acid and RGS yesterday.

It may still rain tonight, so I might get it out there still.


----------

